# We got snow!!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, I know this isn't very exciting for you folks who get it on a regular basis, but snow very rarely falls on south Louisiana...and this morning, we got snow!! It's not even sticking to the ground or anything like that, but you can see it falling. My kids were so excited to see some white stuff falling out of the sky, and we're acting like kids ourselves at the office. My friends who live about an hour north of me have been sending me pics all morning of their white yards. Christmas came early for us...yay!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

where are the pictures Kim? (we biissfully have no snow yet)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I know how you feel Kim, we had snow about a week ago and it's exciting since we don't get much. Photos?!?!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That's awesome! My cousin sent me some pics of her kids in Houston, playing in the snow. Her kids were thrilled, too. 
ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm jealous!
It's raining and gross here.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, there wasn't really much to photograph...nothing stuck to the ground where I live. BUT, in New Orleans, just 50 miles away, they really got some white stuff. Check out this one that was posted on my weather forum. Certainly not a typical New Orleans picture...lol. But it's beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow!!! is that the streetcar named desire?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Nah, this one's on St. Charles Avenue. The Desire line was in a different part of the city.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture. Right now, we are getting ice! We have a really big ice storm in the works for tomorrow. My son has been home sick all week and most likely there will be no school tomorrow. It really sucks because my husband and I have had to postpone our shopping date twice already. We are running out of time. Alec and Chuck are all shopped for already, but I have nothing yet. My birthday and Xmas are coming up and Chuck wants to take me clothes shopping. I can't bear to shop for clothes alone and he wants to get me some presents. I hope we have decent weather next week.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well it sure is pretty in the mountains, but a pain when you have plans and it comes calling at your door! I have been planning my holiday open house for weeks....and it's this weekend. As luck would have it, we are showing icy weather and snow for this Sat and Sun! Nobody in Seattle gets in their car if there's even a sprinkling of snow and they don't have to drive. 

Oh well....we'll see! Worst case, Riley and I will make a fire and pig out.... :smow:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Well it sure is pretty in the mountains, but a pain when you have plans and it comes calling at your door! I have been planning my holiday open house for weeks....and it's this weekend. As luck would have it, we are showing icy weather and snow for this Sat and Sun! Nobody in Seattle gets in their car if there's even a sprinkling of snow and they don't have to drive.
> 
> Oh well....we'll see! Worst case, Riley and I will make a fire and pig out.... :smow:


Yeah, but at least it feels like winter, right? We're supposed to be back up to 70 by Sunday. UGH.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Well it sure is pretty in the mountains, but a pain when you have plans and it comes calling at your door! I have been planning my holiday open house for weeks....and it's this weekend. As luck would have it, we are showing icy weather and snow for this Sat and Sun! Nobody in Seattle gets in their car if there's even a sprinkling of snow and they don't have to drive.
> 
> Oh well....we'll see! Worst case, Riley and I will make a fire and pig out.... :smow:


JeanMarie,
I've been watching for Hav people "in the area" and just noted that you are in Kirkland. I'd love to get together sometime!

Enjoy the weather, and, if you get snowed-in, at least you and Riley will have staples to feed you!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kim, Cricket's mom, that photo of the streetcar is pretty impressive, and almost jarring! What a sight! Enjoy, while you can.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

amazing photo of The Street Car I am also from La & my mom called this morning and her house & yard were winter white on the Northshore. I wish I was home!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic of the streetcar. They are so great to travel around the city. We just had lots and lots of rain and it hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, My husband just mentioned this afternoon that Louisiana had gotten snow and I told him we would probably get a post from you today!! Living in south GA I know how exciting that is - last time we had snow was nearly 25 years ago

Ashley, I was just in Jacksonville today! We took my dad down to my brother's house and made a run to Pet Smart since Abby was out of food. Got a pretty hot pink collar to match her new extendable leash. Your husband is military, right?

Kathie


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin1:Hey Sheri! Would love a play date sometime!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love snow...I'm so Jealous! 
I've heard that they are calling for snow here possibly this weekend and so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Snow in Louisiana, very cool. Love the picture. 

Snow. I have a love hate relationship with it now that I've been in a serious snow related car accident. So, yeah, snow is awesome, just don't make me drive in it.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> OK, I know this isn't very exciting for you folks who get it on a regular basis, but snow very rarely falls on south Louisiana...and this morning, we got snow!! It's not even sticking to the ground or anything like that, but you can see it falling. My kids were so excited to see some white stuff falling out of the sky, and we're acting like kids ourselves at the office. My friends who live about an hour north of me have been sending me pics all morning of their white yards. Christmas came early for us...yay!!


Oh yeah Kim rub it in why don't you. I can not believe that ya'll got snow and I did not...........makes me mad....LOL! And they even got it in Houston!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you got the Houston pics I sent you. I think many people got snow today that were not expecting it except for me.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The rain here finally stopped. It poured all night long. They closed school today. I can't believe it. It RAINED! It isn't even icy out. I'm guessing there is a good deal of flooding out. I really needed today to get some holiday stuff done. Urgh!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Kim, My husband just mentioned this afternoon that Louisiana had gotten snow and I told him we would probably get a post from you today!! Living in south GA I know how exciting that is - last time we had snow was nearly 25 years ago
> 
> Ashley, I was just in Jacksonville today! We took my dad down to my brother's house and made a run to Pet Smart since Abby was out of food. Got a pretty hot pink collar to match her new extendable leash. Your husband is military, right?
> 
> Kathie


Yes we are stationed at N. S. Mayport


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Snow!! I'd gladly share some of that ghastly white stuff!!


----------

